# anyone on clomid - trying to conceive with low sperm count?



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Ladies...

b4 i start i will tell you, so you dont get the wrong impression of me    that i have a beautiful son, who is 3 months old & i totally adore him ... 

What i want to know is.. are any of you on clomid and trying to conceive with low sperm count? and if so have you been sucessful ? (if thats not a silly question!) ...

Reason being - I conceived through IUI (WHich was to start with ivf) i had all the drugs for ivf and didnt have enough follies, so they offered IUI which by miricle got me my bfp ..

when i asked my consultant about a sibling for my boy, they said they would put me on clomid .. i have pco's ... for 6 months.... and i wanted to know if this had worked for any one else?

sorry if you think im being selfish as i already have a baby., its just for him, i would love to gievn him a playmate in a couple of years time  

Sweetcheeks xx


----------



## fifitrixybell (Jan 16, 2007)

HIYA SWEETCHEEKS  

First of all a big huge   your baby boy is absoloutely gorgeous!!!
when we did 2 cycles of ICSI which sadly  both failed! my husbands sperm count was dramatically different each time. But after the ICSI which was last march i got   naturally in july but sadly misscarried. I'm now going in for another lap and dye to see if i can get clomid. What I'm trying to get at is the sperm count fluctuates all the time...depending on diet stress etc. My hubby takes slow release vitamin B12 and Zinc tabs daily which help make the little swimmers more healthy. Hey...it worked for me! Im hoping like you that i can get another   with the clomid. Best of luck honey and you take care of you and that gorgeous boy of yours

love fiona xxxxx


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Fiona..

thanks for your reply.  

Sorry to hear of your m/c ..   .... Hey but you know look on the bright side, it happened and it can happen again right ?  

I hope you get clomid, and would appreciate it if you would let me know how you get on on the 26th feb ?   If you dont forget me by then    

Fngers crossed for you ... and thank you for my congratulations !!! I  know im ever so lucky and if i never have the chance to be lucky again - well il always be more than greatful for my little man ...  

Sweetcheeks xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya sweetcheeks I remember your IUI / IVF story    I was TTC with clomid and poor motility and we had a BFP but early m/c since then acupuncture has helped DH and his swimmers are now much better  

I take it you are no longer able to have another IUI cos you have your baby boy?  (who is very cute btw!!)  

I suppose clomid is worth a try   I am now moving onto IUI

Sarah


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Hiya sweetcheeks, your little bambino is GOOORGEOUS!  My DH has a low sperm count (lots of funny-shaped ones) and the consultant still recommended clomid for us - the idea was to give them plenty of targets and that we would know exactly when to do the  as well.  Sadly it didn't work for us but it must work for some people with sperm problems or I'm sure they wouldn't prescribe it    The very best of luck to you, lets hope your gorgeous boy will have a brother or sister on the way soon.

SarahPooh xx


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

thank you Sarah pooh & hey what do you know  - sarah stewart !! 2x sarahs  

I know with my IUI there was only 7 million sperm and we got BFP first time round   so i know this can happen again for us ... makes me sound so slefish as i already have Drew, but honestl, its very strange, you still want another baby after you have one - Its like an addiction!  

i hope clomid will work for us, as yes like you said sarahstewart we would have to pay this time, not for clomid, but for IUI or ivf. I would be able to fund it though i would rather spend the money on Drew and the new baby !!! .....

the good news is DH has stopped his 20 a day habit of cigarretts which im hoping will imrpove his s/count - his first ever sperm count was perfect - 3 yaers ago - 175 million !! and he was being very good then, so i can only imagine what it would be him being good now and not smoking ... heres hoping ..    

I wish you all the very best on your journeys, andi can honestly say they Drew was worth everything i had to go through to get him... my advice to you is .. to believe in yourselves and NEVER give up ...

sweetcheeks xx


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Awww, thank you darlin.  And  to your DH for giving up smoking, that really should make loads of difference, as you probably know its the first thing they advise you to do to improve sperm!  He's a star!


----------



## fifitrixybell (Jan 16, 2007)

Hiya sweetcheeks

sorry didn't get back to you before this...i work away so been away a few days. Thanks for your nice message. I will definetely keep in touch and let you know how i get on with the lap n dye etc. hope all is good with you. talk to you soon. Hi baby Drew...be good for your mummy

love fiona xxxx


----------

